# I have a DSR6000R01 if some needs one?



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

If some needs this I have one - its in great shape, I have not used it in some time but its clean and I am sure usable for someone!


----------



## mattman1978 (Feb 29, 2012)

Whatcha asking??


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kuhnassociate said:


> My DSR6000R01 has malfunctioned. Since this unit was serviced less than a year ago for a similar malfunction and is out of warranty, I pulled the HD out. We have already replaced it with a Series 2 DirecTiVo unit. I'd like to get this series 1 unit up and running again. I am new to the modding/ testing/ imaging of TiVo units. I read in a how-to guide that I can't connect the 40GB quantum fireball LCT drive to my Win2K computer to examine the HD. My kids computer is running Win98SE that the guide says is useable, but I'm a little lost at trying to find good tools to ensure the HD is useable that I'm comfortable won't make it impossible to get a new TiVo image on the disk. I essentially have a few questions.
> 1. What tools should I use to test the hard drive's magnetic media to determine if the image can be ressurected or if the disk is salvageable for DirecTiVo use?
> 2. Can a DSR6000 image work on a DSR6000R01 (single drive)?
> 3. Since I didn't create a backup image, where can I find a useable image for my DirecTiVo


You can boot a computer with the MFS Live cd v1.4 without letting Windows load and check the TiVo software on the drive to a certain extent with it.

Since Maxtor bought Quantum and Seagate bought Maxtor you need the bootable cd image of SeaTools to burn a bootable cd with which you can run the manufacturer's diagnostics on the drive itself (ignoring the software on it).

Search this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695

for a DSR6000R01 image.

If you google "TiVo prom day" you'll find links to another TiVo-centric site (whose initials are DDB) which cannot be named here, and they have an image and slice begging thread you could search as well.

I know a little about hard drives, and about stand-alone TiVos, but if it's a question specific to satellite receiver TiVos, hope that classicsat drops by, 'cause I don't know jack about them.


----------

